# Cypripedium parviflorum 'Gunpowder Falls'



## jtrmd (May 3, 2011)

I've had this one for a long time.If I wouldn't of divided to given everybody a piece when they asked for it.The plant would probably be a monster by now.I had to bend the growth so my clean out pipe wasnt in the pic.Thats why it looks like the plant is growing sideways.


----------



## Dido (May 3, 2011)

a nice plant like the petals of this one


----------



## SlipperFan (May 3, 2011)

Very sweet.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 3, 2011)

Nice clone.


----------



## W. Beetus (May 3, 2011)

Great color saturation.


----------



## biothanasis (May 4, 2011)

Wonderful colous!!!


----------

